

Realities of the Game Industry and Entrepreneurship - David Allen of Quest Online - DabAsteroid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_M5IMVjeSM

======
jamesbetts
Nice review of the industry and challenges of building a company to create an
mmog.

------
DabAsteroid
This talk is in 9 parts (10 minutes each), and was posted only 2 hours ago.
Menu here: <http://www.youtube.com/user/QOLTube>

